# Finder stürzt ab - Rechte Maustaste



## pauschpage (10. März 2006)

Hallo!

Seit kurzem habe ich das komische Problem, dass mein Finder sich neu startet, wenn ich irgendwo in einem Ordner oder auf einer Datei die rechte Maustaste betätige.

Das Problem tritt auch auf - wenn...
...ich eine andere Maus anschließe
...ich die Maus wo anders anschließe
...in der Systemsteuerung herumspiele.

Das Problem tritt in allen anderen Programmen NICHT auf . Nur im Finder!



Bitte helft mir!


DANKE!
Christian


----------



## Erpel (10. März 2006)

Hallo Christian
Meine erste Idee zu deinem Problem geht in die Richtung, dass möglicherweise ein Programm einen zusätzlichen Eintrag ins Kontextmenü des Finder eingesetzt hat welcher für die Probleme verantwortlich ist. Wenn dir etwas einfällt, was du bevor das Problem begann, am System geänder hast oder installiert hast, wäre es eine Möglichkeit dies Rückgänig zu machen.
Wenn dir nichts einfällt kannst du mit dem Systemeinstellungen Add-in Diablotin http://s.sudre.free.fr/Software/Diablotin.html nachschauen welche eigenen Einträge im Kontextmenü vorhanden sind und diese zum Testen deaktivieren.

Wenn das nicht hilft würde ich vorschlagen zu versuchen das letzte Combo-Update von hier: http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosxupdate1045combo.html zu installieren um das System wiederherzustellen - Das ist zwar keine Garantielösung, aber manchmal hilft es.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## pauschpage (11. März 2006)

SEHR gut. Diablotin hat gewirkt!


Danke!


----------



## MrWong (29. August 2007)

Erpel hat gesagt.:


> Wenn dir nichts einfällt kannst du mit dem Systemeinstellungen Add-in Diablotin http://s.sudre.free.fr/Software/Diablotin.html nachschauen welche eigenen Einträge im Kontextmenü vorhanden sind und diese zum Testen deaktivieren.



Der Tipp war Gold wert Philipp, vielen vielen Dank.


----------



## Erpel (30. August 2007)

Danke euch beiden dass ihr Feedback postet, das hilft anderen mit dem Problem sehr viel.


----------

